# So, What does the Apple vs Samsung verdict mean to us Android users?



## jlander (May 25, 2012)

Personally, I don't understand how the rounded corners on a phone, or how unlocking a phone by swiping a toggle can be copyrighted. What about Motorola and HTC? are they next? Did Google do anything to help Samsung???Have they entered the fight yet?

How can this effect AOKP and some of the other highly popular custom ROMs? What would happen to them if Apple grout suit against them? Could they fight it, or would they just fold up?

This concerns me greatly because of how one sided this verdict was by not recognizing any of Samsungs complaints.

I'm typing this on my iPad which is going to be traded on a droid pad as soon as I can.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think we'll know the end results once the monetary values and the (probably never ending) appeals get sorted.

Anywho, its a strike (at this time) mostly just against some very specific Samsung handsets and tablets. It doesn't affect other OEMs or Android as a whole.

Such a verdict may embolden Apple to pursue OEMs.

Although Google just used Motorola to swing a FAT lawsuit at Apple. Its the first time Google has stepped into the fray. And they aren't light lawsuits like "swipe to unlock" it has to do with transmission of emails to clients (such as iPhones/iPads - even iMacs and Airbooks) and some other pretty damn heavy items. Google asked with their lawsuit to block all nearly all Apple devices in the United States.

TBH - I don't want to sound like a typical Android fan vs. Apple/etc. But its become abundantly clear that Google wanted to stay out of these fights. It bought Motorola with the intention of protecting itself as a relative start-up in the mobile world (and Motorola, being effectively one of the BIG first cell companies, along with the likes of Nokia, has a warchest of patents that anyone would be envious of). At this point though it seems almost necessary for them to step in and defend their embattled OEMs. The matter isn't really who swung first - its who keeps pushing it, and pushing it further and further, for what most sources are now recognizing are more and more ridiculous causes. Even my iFan friends are starting to get disgusted of Apple's action.

IMO - what I would love (opinion) as an Android fan - would be to have Sammy tell Apple to screw off on manufacturing their parts - and have Google disavow Apple products. Their business would instantly die. Apple is biting the hand that feeds, and its only a matter of time for them to bite too hard. They are weaning themselves off of these products but its far from done yet - and as far as weaning off Google... you really can't, for the most part. Google sort of owns the internet at this point lol. Or at least some of the most interesting parts. I know this would kill competition - which is bad for everyone - and will never happen. But still... somewhere in my heart we'd all love to see someone who's playing chickenshit like Apple is right now to get their comeupance. Its human nature. 

Regarding the Motorola/Apple suit - it's still a ways from reaching the courts, they just announced it. But the patents most definitely are NOT light patents like slide to unlock - and they are also not the FRAND patents - which means while it may be a bit far off, they have a decent chance of succeeding (especially after seeing Apple pull off their shenanigans with Sammy)

http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/20/motorolas-new-patent-lawsuit-against-apple-the-details/


----------

